# Are you serious?!?!



## WildlifeLover429 (May 14, 2011)

Was looking around Youtube.com (at bath bombs) and check out what this one cosmetic company has to say about us and our reptiles....

Video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzWv6KnQc9Y&feature=related

I know its just a commercial but.... what they say is just not right..


----------



## frost (May 14, 2011)

wow....im just not gonna say anything,i wanna stay in a decent mood.>.>


----------



## Hippo (May 14, 2011)

i loled


----------



## turtlepunk (May 14, 2011)

what the....well i just love how they dont go into detail about how they treat the poor animals they test their products on!!! they should make a video on the rabbits and rats and monkeys they use for experimentation....


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 14, 2011)

I find it HILARIOUS that a COSMETIC company is talking about the welfare of animals. Maybe they should be talking about animals that were (and still are) used for cosmetics testing. Without those animals, this company probably wouldn't be where it is now. I'm sure they don't test on animals NOW but somewhere back in the day an ancestor of the company did.


----------



## Jason (May 14, 2011)

they don't seem to want to mention that dogs cats cows horses etc. were once wild animals


----------



## jmulley6 (May 14, 2011)

I'd love to lace their cute little soap with flesh eating bacteria..
ergh !!


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

I can't watch the video after seeing all these posts lol.


----------



## laurarfl (May 15, 2011)

The video wasn't that bad. Of course, I had also had it muted. lol. But they showed animals at herp shows in small display cages and lizards that were glass dancing. Geez, go into PetSmart and or any adoption fair and see cats, kittens, dogs in kennel cages. What's the difference? It's a display, not a permanent enclosure.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 15, 2011)

The problem with that ad is they were showing a reptile show Like Lara saidwhere the animals are in temporary enclosures. The same could be said for alll the abandoned cats aand dogs given to shelter becasue they are not wanted anymore and lets not forget rabbits, hamsters gerbils etc. This ad is just unfortunate because some areas of reptile keeping are under fire right now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 15, 2011)

_Anything to get supporters and people to buy the product,.. which they obviously are,... some people will buy anything whether they need it or not._


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 15, 2011)

The place is so ridiculously expensive go on etsy.com and people make the same products for 1/3 ofthe cost.


----------

